# Gear Review:  Pocket Rocket/S912 Ti binding



## awf170 (Mar 13, 2005)

Item and Brand Name: Salomon Pocket Rocket and S912 Ti Pocket Rocket bindings

Date Purchased: Early March

Retail Outlet: Backcountry.com for skis and summit ski shop for bindings

Purchase Price (optional): $420 skis, $200 bindings

MSRP: $1200 combined

Description of item and your experiences: Nice fat ski(122,90,115), i got it in a 165.  Pretty much to sum the ski up it is very good in soft snow and okay in hard snow.  Even though it is a fat ski it can carve pretty good.  Awsome crud and powder ski, it makes you so confident and you want to go faster and faster(not sure if that is a good thing  ) Pretty good in moguls and glades because it is light and you can make good jumps turns with it.
For the binding i couldnt tell because i didnt fall or lose a ski.  seem good atleast because they didnt pre release.

Overall Rating (1-5 with 1 being "horrible" and 5 being "outstanding"): 5 but only for select skiing days, i dont consider it an everyday ski.

Would you recommend the item? Yes


[Optional] Internet link to manufacturer and/or photo and description from company: http://www.salomonski.com/us/product.asp?sex=1&seg=1&gam=6&pro=781831


----------



## awf170 (Mar 15, 2005)

also i have heard that these skis are not good if you are heavy, i only weigh 120 pounds so i cant tell, my dad liked them too but he only weighs 150 so that doesnt help either.  I have also heard they are fine if you are heavy and still an awsome ski. So not sure what do believe :-? But if you demo first anyway youll be fine


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the great review and keep 'em coming (boots?)  :wink:


----------



## awf170 (Mar 16, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Thanks for the great review and keep 'em coming (boots?)  :wink:



No, i didnt get new boots yet, im going to wait for next year because im only 16 so my foot may grow a little so i better wait. Does anyone have any suggestions for boots, i have extremely skinny ankles so i think im going to go with lange boots.  Im probably just going to go up to stan and dans and get a custom boot fit, its free so therr is no reason not to do it.  My dad just got boots there and the custom fit and he loved them.  You just cant make resorvations so you ussually have to wait a few hours.


----------



## Paul (Mar 16, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not so sure I'd go with Langes. They're good for racing, but I don't know too many people who use them as an everyday kind of boot. Of course, I've been wrong before...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As discussed previously here in AZ, certain people have the "Lange" foot while others don't :wink:  

Don't afraid to branch out and try some other brands...I'm in Dalbellos and LOVE them (not as hard on the wallet either).  I've also had good luck with Dolomite.  For freestyle I think Lange and Dalbello make good boots...Nordica does as well.  The most important thing is to get one that FITS :wink:

You might also not want to go too big...my previous problem...boots pack out and get one size larger in general.


----------



## billski (Apr 7, 2005)

*Langes*

I'm on my 3rd pair of Langes since 1979.  I love em.  Great ski control, buckling options, keep me warm.  Pretty basic.  I think mine are GX9's about 4-5YO, the model is one shy of race.  I even use them when I accompany my daughter on her snowboard lesson days (read: stand around alot, help her get up alot).  

My VT bud has had Langes since leather days and he swears by them.

They will last forever, or at least 15 years, whichever comes first.  I only had to get new ones when the bases began to wear at the binding interface and I couldn't keep the liner sewn anymore.




			
				Paul said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

